# Starting Place?



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

This is probably one of the more dreaded repetitive questions ask by a newbie. Where do I go from here? Hopefully, to make answering that a little easier, I'll note where I am with it currently. One of my greater problems is that we live in a 1050sf townhome and storage is at a premium. The one plus is that I have room on the property to keep the RV and trailers. I come from a family that due to the nature of my Fathers work, we stocked piled during the summer to carry us over in the winter. To this day, at all times, except for water, keep 12-16 cases on hand, we keep about two to three months worth of supplies on hand and that doesn't include the two 60 entree Wise buckets I just received. I'm trying to look both at stay here in a crisis and one for leaving the area if needed. If I have to leave the area, the plan is to use the RV, pulling a trailer and the p/u truck and have it stocked or ready to be stocked for up to a month. I keep 6 full bbq size propane tanks on hand, l and have both liquid and portable propane stoves and liquid fuel lanterns at the house and in the RV. For my defense needs, for my primary handguns, 1k rounds for the 380s, 2k for the 9mm and 1.5 k for my M1 Inland Carbine. I'd like to know more about basic food, equipment, and supply needs.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds like you're off to a really good start. Being a newer prepper myself, I don't have years of wisdom to offer. But I will pose this question to you, what is your plan in a SHTF scenario where you can't bug in and when you bug out, you can't take your vehicles? Do you have BOB's ready to go? Do you have multiple escape routes planned? Do you have a BOL established already? Can you stockpile at other places along your planned routes?


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

One other thing, I didn't see a 22lr mentioned. I would suggest getting a 22 rifle. Ammo is dirt cheap. You can shoot it all day long and not break the bank. Also, it can be used as a self defense round as well as a small game hunting round. I have two semi-auto 22's, but am now in the market for a Henry Lever 22. Reason being, a Lever doesn't require additional accessories such as magazines. With the tubular design, it's completely self contained. Also, levers should out last any semi-auto rifle. My Win 94 30-30 is a 1950's model and is still an excellent shooter. Downside is, I have 30rd mags for my semi-autos which you can't do with a Lever or Bolt. Anyway, JMHO.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> One other thing, I didn't see a 22lr mentioned. .....





trainershawn said:


> .....I will pose this question to you, what is your plan in a SHTF scenario where you can't bug in and when you bug out, you can't take your vehicles? Do you have BOB's ready to go? Do you have multiple escape routes planned? Do you have a BOL established already? Can you stockpile at other places along your planned routes?


On the 22 idea, I stumbled onto a used, but excellent quality Firestorm 22lr pistol last year and keep a couple of hundred rounds on hand, but getting the 22 rifle is on the "I wanna List". Not sure what brand to buy, I've heard a lot about the Ruger 10/22, but I do want one that is magazine fed and of reasonable quality without breaking the bank. The problem is that I want a 20ga pump as well and the wife is not happy that I want both and another 9mm. To be honest, due to health concerns, buying, stocking and carrying a BOB and doing a walk about is not an option. It's either hold up at the house, drive out or to paraphrase something I heard recently, "they will beat me to death with my empty gun". A Bug out location is still in the works. We've looked into property 65 miles north in Pahrump, NV. There's a lot of like minded people there and what you would call just to the right side of being conservative. Lots of gun toting Libertarians that I've met. Nothing so far. If time permits and no property here, we'd head back down to south east Texas, got in-laws with property just south of Palestine. Come spring, we plan on looking for some property either in northern Nevada or southern Idaho.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol sounds like me when it comes to guns. My wife is about to ban me from all gun related internet sites. Ruger 10/22 is by far the most popular. The 10/22 Takedown model is what I have my eye on eventually. I have two Remington 597's and really like them. They do make 30 round mags for them but the Ruger by far is the most customizable. Heard good things about the Marlin 795 as well. Can't go wrong with most 22's as far as I know. I also want a Ruger SR22 pistol. Heard they shoot very nicely with little to no failures. Other than dud ammo ofcourse.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

9UC, sounds like to me your off to a pretty kick butt start! Just keep that ball rolling. One thing you will learn quick that the jounrney to being prepared is a long one and is best approached by the slow and steady pace versus the fast and furious just throw money at it. I have been at this game for years and I am no wheres near where I want to be but every day I try to take one more step closer!

If your going to bug in I would suggest that you try to make your life style as sustainable as possible. A few 20 gallon planter pots even can contribute a lot to improving your situation. Most places will allow for a few laying hens or Rabbits. This will stretch your d=food stores considerably. It will also give you great experience in raising and growing things should you get some property and have to bug out as well. You dont want to have to "learn while you burn" so to speak.

If and when you do get a BOL, do something with it! Start planting some fruit and nut trees on it. These generally take a few years to develop and start to produce decently. Get them going asap and start them growing now, in a few years if you have to bug out they will be producing for you hopefully and you wont have to go hungry playing the waiting game. Dont forget about increasing the carrying capacity of your land for game. Thornless Black Berry brambles make excellent cover for cotton tails and jack rabbits. Its a lot easier to pick berries from too I might add!!! I planted a lot of Honey Suckle here. Great for the bees and honey production but the deer sure like to nibble on the new fronds on the tips of growing plants. Every year I pick up some acorns and plant them in a pot and let them sprout and then plant them at my property so that I can increase the number of trees that produce a mast crop.

I second getting a 22 of one flavor or another...something thats at least minute of bunny at 25 yards. This could be a Ruger Single Six a bolt action rifle (which I prefer hands down) or a 10/22 or Marlin 60 or something along those lines. The 22 long rifle is just too danged cheap to buy, feed ammo and will pot a pretty large variety of game for the dinner table. In addition they are great for practice and building your shooting skills.

Bottom...no matter your circumstances, there is always something little or big you can do to put yourself on better ground to weather hard times. Even if you only do a little bit today and a little bit next week, it adds up faster than you might imagine!


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

9UC said:


> This is probably one of the more dreaded repetitive questions ask by a newbie. Where do I go from here? Hopefully, to make answering that a little easier, I'll note where I am with it currently. One of my greater problems is that we live in a 1050sf townhome and storage is at a premium. The one plus is that I have room on the property to keep the RV and trailers. I come from a family that due to the nature of my Fathers work, we stocked piled during the summer to carry us over in the winter. To this day, at all times, except for water, keep 12-16 cases on hand, we keep about two to three months worth of supplies on hand and that doesn't include the two 60 entree Wise buckets I just received. I'm trying to look both at stay here in a crisis and one for leaving the area if needed. If I have to leave the area, the plan is to use the RV, pulling a trailer and the p/u truck and have it stocked or ready to be stocked for up to a month. I keep 6 full bbq size propane tanks on hand, l and have both liquid and portable propane stoves and liquid fuel lanterns at the house and in the RV. For my defense needs, for my primary handguns, 1k rounds for the 380s, 2k for the 9mm and 1.5 k for my M1 Inland Carbine. I'd like to know more about basic food, equipment, and supply needs.


You've already made a very solid first step - congrats! Welcome to the club. It's like having insurance for shtf, or anything else that might come your way. You are protecting your family's and your future with your prudent decision. Well done.

I would concentrate on food and water. You need more food, dried items, and you need more ways to purify and store water.

For the water I would recommend you do some planning in that regard. Have buckets, filters, chemicals, etc., because water is going to be the toughest of all things if things ever go really badly for you. Water and firearms are two things you need to plan for redundantly and remember the old adage, two is one and one is none.

You might also want to consider double and triple checks your first aid and meds preps.

Additionally, in the book and video forum I started a thread about a good couple of books to own - invest in some of those and you will not regret it imho.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> .... Ruger 10/22 is by far the most popular. The 10/22 Takedown model is what I have my eye on eventually........





LunaticFringeInc said:


> ....... A few 20 gallon planter pots even can contribute a lot to improving your situation. Most places will allow for a few laying hens or Rabbits. This will stretch your d=food stores considerably........I second getting a 22 of one flavor or another...something thats at least minute of bunny at 25 yards. This could be a Ruger Single Six a bolt action rifle (which I prefer hands down) or a 10/22 or Marlin 60 or something along those lines. The 22 long rifle is just too danged cheap to buy, feed ammo and will pot a pretty large variety of game for the dinner table. In addition they are great for practice and building your shooting skills......if you only do a little bit today and a little bit next week, it adds up faster than you might imagine!





Gallo Pazzesco said:


> .....I would concentrate on food and water. You need more food, dried items, and you need more ways to purify and store water.
> 
> For the water I would recommend you do some planning in that regard. Have buckets, filters, chemicals, etc., because water is going to be the toughest of all things if things ever go really badly for you. Water and firearms are two things you need to plan for redundantly and remember the old adage, two is one and one is none.
> 
> You might also want to consider double and triple checks your first aid and meds preps. Additionally, in the book and video forum I started a thread about a good couple of books to own - invest in some of those and you will not regret it imho.


Going to try to hit the high lights. The 22 rifle is no longer an issue. I picked up a new Ruger 10/22 this morning and enough ammo to get me close to the 1000 minimum. I looked at the Marlins, Savages and the Rugers to include the Ruger Breakdown. Even though more expensive than the Marlins and Savages, the shooters group I had breakfast with this morning recommended the Rugers. Went with the non breakdown stainless steel version as it was $100 cheaper than the breakdown version. I would prefer to have a matte black barrel, I'm a Ford fan, "any color you want as long as it is black" but all they had in Rugers was shiny. Going to continue with the food storage idea, little at a time and mixing it with the FD buckets, and see what I can do about water purification and more of a bulk storage. One of the local stores, WinCo, has the 5 gal containers, but again, space for storage. My "yard" is so small that the idea of the 20 gal pots won't work but would be and idea for the future if we can get out of the HOA and find a place to call a BOL and eventual home. Wish I'd have started this years ago.

One other good point of the day, at the shooters club , found that three of the guys are into preping. One a long time prepper, one for a couple of years and one who is about the level that I am.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Enclosed & lockable cargo trailer will give you extra storeage.

Any model Ruger 10/22 is a great investment. Small game to suppliment your stores.

I would also suggest a long range rifle. Scoped deer rifle would be fine.

Some rechargeable batteries & solar chargers for flashlights, radio, etc.

Some spare buckets for water & atleast one water purifier.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Enclosed & lockable cargo trailer will give you extra storage. Any model Ruger 10/22 is a great investment. Small game to suppliment your stores. I would also suggest a long range rifle. Scoped deer rifle would be fine. Some rechargeable batteries & solar chargers for flashlights, radio, etc. Some spare buckets for water & at least one water purifier.


I am appreciating the feed back I'm getting. Actually I've given a whole lot of thought to the enclosed trailer idea, but with the summer heat here in Las Vegas, I could only store a minor part of what little gear I've got. No food, fuel, pre-fueled stoves & lanterns much less any part of the ammo. I used to drive a white 2 ton diesel non air conditioned step van for parcel pick up for the Post Office and starting in as early as mid April to mid May the temps in the truck while out on my route could reach as much as 100 and up to 120 plus and by July and August. When I would stop, get out to pick up parcels, the heat would go up to 145 plus very quickly. I do have a car trailer that I use to combine my hobbies of classic Mustangs and camping while going to occasional car shows. Giving thought to filling in the open floor portion between the ramps and doing enough side boarding from the front air dam to be able to throw supplies upon or in and secure it should the option to bail out occurs. A scoped 308, a 12 or 20 gauge pump and another 9mm as a b/u to the 9UC are on the list, but I want to concentrate over the next few months on dehy foods, water containers for storage and it's purification and the other items you have mentioned including an emergency type multi-band and power emergency radio. Actually giving thought to putting a couple of solar panels on the RV. As you can see, pictured below, with having a small RV, 27 ft and already fully loaded with non perishables, I've got to modify or replace to provide for additional space, If we had to leave here, the car would be left behind secured the best I could. Best case, the wife would drive the F-150 and if possible, drag her Focus.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

9UC said:


> I am appreciating the feed back I'm getting. Actually I've given a whole lot of thought to the enclosed trailer idea, but with the summer heat here in Las Vegas, I could only store a minor part of what little gear I've got. No food, fuel, pre-fueled stoves & lanterns much less any part of the ammo. I used to drive a white 2 ton diesel non air conditioned step van for parcel pick up for the Post Office and starting in as early as mid April to mid May the temps in the truck while out on my route could reach as much as 100 and up to 120 plus and by July and August. When I would stop, get out to pick up parcels, the heat would go up to 145 plus very quickly. I do have a car trailer that I use to combine my hobbies of classic Mustangs and camping while going to occasional car shows. Giving thought to filling in the open floor portion between the ramps and doing enough side boarding from the front air dam to be able to throw supplies upon or in and secure it should the option to bail out occurs. A scoped 308, a 12 or 20 gauge pump and another 9mm as a b/u to the 9UC are on the list, but I want to concentrate over the next few months on dehy foods, water containers for storage and it's purification and the other items you have mentioned including an emergency type multi-band and power emergency radio. Actually giving thought to putting a couple of solar panels on the RV. As you can see, pictured below, with having a small RV, 27 ft and already fully loaded with non perishables, I've got to modify or replace to provide for additional space, If we had to leave here, the car would be left behind secured the best I could. Best case, the wife would drive the F-150 and if possible, drag her Focus.


An enclosed trailer won't work in Texas either except maybe a few months out of the year. I have to be careful of what I store in the garage too because of this.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm in Florida & the enclosed cargo trailer works for me because I have one of the cheapo portable car ports over it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> I'm in Florida & the enclosed cargo trailer works for me because I have one of the cheapo portable car ports over it.


In this part of the south, they are just a huge oven.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

FWIW: A small solar powered fan in the roof near the front as in some RVs, with screened side vents near the top at the rear of the side walls would help. We have the powered vents on our RV and they help a lot when not hooked up to power.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a family member that wasn't at all prepped read "One Second After" and he finally
joined me in getting prepared ( this was August) of this year. I spent an entire Sat. Going
over his most basic needs ( way behind you ) and he stored some water, bought some 
Extra food, but when it came to anything serious his kids iPhones were more imp. Right
now he's in Chicago on Christmas vacation for four spending $3k on the trip but didn't
bother to pick up a 10/22, SKS, 12 Gauge, or a hand gun yet....no guns. Oh and he won't
be finished paying for Christmas till May so prepping has to wait. They plan on Hawaii
In Aug. Needless to say I haven't told him he can bug out with me, and prob won't.

You are miles ahead of the sheep.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> In this part of the south, they are just a huge oven.


Im a "Full Timer" and here in Texas I can assure you if you dont have a working AC unit your are indeed living in a oven just as posted above! It will easily reach over a 140+ degrees in 108 degree temps! Now....ask me how I know that? A fan hardly makes a difference at all.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

inceptor said:


> In this part of the south, they are just a huge oven.





LunaticFringeInc said:


> Im a "Full Timer" and here in Texas I can assure you if you dont have a working AC unit your are indeed living in a oven just as posted above! It will easily reach over a 140+ degrees in 108 degree temps! Now....ask me how I know that? A fan hardly makes a difference at all.


Been there, done that. Born and reared in the Dallas/Mesquite area and did a couple of short AF assignments at Sheppard and Reese over the years. Like here, even vented garages pose a heat problem for storing most foods, so I'm limited to trying to create additional storage in the house and try to keep supplies containerized for quick loading if necessary.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

A suggestion for your 10/22

Replace the bolt buffer.
It's the cheapest mod you can make. Not only will it save wear and tear,
but it quiets the gun down when the bolt slams rearward.
You can go crazy modding out a 10/22....to the point that it no
longer is one, but a bolt buffer is essential.
While you are getting familiar with dis-assembly, it only takes a couple 
of minutes to replace it. Remember, the take-down screw is not meant
to come out......only to be loosened for take-down.

Best Bolt buffer....$5.95
Welcome to Kidd Innovative Design - Why Be Average? (830) 557-KIDD(5433)


----------

